# Breast Cancer



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

A dear friend of ours has just been diagnosed with Breast cancer (now we have only just found out,)...but it appears she also has it in her Lymph nodes in her Armpits as well.

She is a lovely lady of (45) a motorhomer as well & wouldn't hurt a fly,it seems so unfair.
Cancer doesn't not Discriminate between Good or Bad :!:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

There is nothing fair in this life. There are just some rotten people that nothing harmfull happens to.

Our neighbour has had three breast cancer operations in the last six months.
The best neighbour we have ever had. Twenty four years in all.
Her daughter in laws mum and two daughters carry the same gene responsible.
She now worries over the health of her daughter and three grand daughters.

Dave p


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

You're right there - it's a big one and it doesn't seem fair, especially when it's someone close. 

I'm no doctor, but it never seems good once it's in lymph nodes, we lost San's mum just two years ago to secondary breast cancer, following a two year remission it had spread to her back & thighs, then the neck. 

I like to have a joke & it is good if you can help keep spirits up, it helps with the "lets fight this" attitude!

Just offer all the support you can, & remember you can't force anyone to talk about it, just be there when you're needed & even when you're not.

All the Best

Chris


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi there.

My partner has just told me about your news. Sorry to hear about your friend. Unfortunately, there are too many of us women dealing with this at the moment, but you are right thing's aren't always fair in life. But if your friend is a positive person she will deal with it in her own way and friends are the greatest support she can have, it is amazing how much inner strength we have when we need it. I am just in recovery now after 18 months of treatment, I have meet some wonderful people and had great support from the specialists and my hospice since September 2008, it has been a very positive time in my life. We are now planning our future, but also living for the moment, as we all should. So we will be off around Europe in our camper for the summer, all being well.

Just be there for your friend on her good day's as those are the precious days during her treatment, they are the one's you remember on the bad days.

Clare (Mrs Bimobil)


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you all for replying to the news of our friend.

My wife went to see her this afternoon.....Apparently her chest is intected on one side & she will have to have a Mastectomy......
After a Full body scan to see if it's anywhere else,I think that's to determine whether its worth doing the Mastectomy or not,I hope she is clear elsewhere.

Although she's not a Blood relation of ours I felt I needed to discuss it with my friends on here.

Phil & Janet.


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi there.

Just thought I would reply again, just to help with some clarity, I hope this helps. If the cancer is not 'in situ' and is an invasive type, as mine was, a mastectomy is the normal course of action. During surgery they will normally remove the lymphs as well, if they haven't already done so. They will normally do full body scans in order to check for secondary's, but also to use them to measure against as time goes on. The good news is that a mastectomy is usually very effective and there are many Chemo treatments which can be used to control and kill off any tumours. Treatment has come a long way in the last few years. If you want further information there is a lot of information available on the Cancerbackup and Macmillan websites, this is in layman's terms. If you want to chat more, please do not hesitate to pm me.

Clare.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I've sent you a small Pm Bimobil

I sincerely hope your Recovery continues.


----------



## Pemburys (May 1, 2005)

Its worth noting that men can get breast cancer as well. I was diagnosed in 2008 and had a mastectomy and had 3/4 of my lymph nodes removed. So guys dont think it cant happen, check your moobs and tell your doctor about any changes. I am grateful for the pleasures of motorhoming, it helped me get through it.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Phil and Jan, So sorry to hear about your friend. 
I know you will be there for her when you can


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you Tricia.

We will support her of course....It just seems so unreal.
I don't suppose age come's into Cancer but she's younger than me & one year older than Janet.

She is also a *Very* good person.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Phil

Sorry to hear about your friend, but as everyone has said cancer does not discriminate, young or old, good or bad we are all at risk.

All we can do is hope it doesn't get to us or anyone close to us, but if it does, hope you are given lots of help and give all the support you can to anyone else.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

I used to be an MDT Co-ordinator in Cancer Care and breast was one of the MDT's I covered and you are right it dosn't discriminate.

Jacqui


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Close to home at the moment. My big sis was diagnosed just before Easter. She has 2 type 2 tumours and will apparently need a mastectomy and chemo. It was found during a routine mamogram so if yours is due make sure you go!

Luckily they've caught it early and the lymph nodes look clear so fingers crossed.

She's a *very* positive person and, because she's - ahem - ample bussomed they're going to have to shink her other one as they can't reconstruct one the same size. 8O As it is they're going to remove some material from the stomach to create it so, as my big sis said, she's getting a free boob job and tummy tuck too. :wink: 

Gotta be positive!


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

I had 2 lumpectomy breast cancer operations 5 years ago, I searched on Google and I read that the older you are the less agressive the cancer can be, I know everyones cancers are different., I did a lot of reading about it and as I was 67 at the time I took a gamble and refused radiotherapy, the oncolagist told me that the cancer can return within 5 years with or without radiotherapy, I know people that have had radiotherapy and it has damaged other organs and that is why I did not want it.
I bought a book called your life in your hands by a professor Jane Plant, she shrunk her own cancer with diet, I followed her diet, No Dairy products and no Beef, I use soya milk etc. I have just had my mamography and all is fine  so I shall carry on with the diet. bambi 2


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Completely agree cancer does not discriminate between good,bad,young,old,rich,poor or any other status.I worked in cancer diagnosis for over thirty years and the only way to stay sane was to blank out the personal story behind every case.Unfortunately it came close to home when my daughter-in-law died of abdominal cancer at the age of the 37.

Clive


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Our friend had a Full body scan on Thursday she got the Results back today.

The cancer has not spread anywhere else ie Bones,liver etc etc,it is confined to her Left breast & left Lymph nodes.

A course of Chemotherapy to shrink the lump & then surgery,she has chose a wig as Hair loss is expected.

Hopefully she will be able to put this behind her in the near future.

Thanks Phil.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Cancer*

We are going through Cancer Treatment at the moment (Not Breast) Val having had the surgery and now waiting to start Radiotherapy.
What has really been brought home to me is how many of us will get this awefull disease. 
When we visit the radiotherapy department at our very large hospital it is packed with poor unfortunates who are patiently waiting for treatment.
The 1:3, is I am convinced a fact and any of you who smoke need encouragement to give it up just visit your Local Maxillo Facial or Cancer care (Chemo & Radiotherapy) departments.
Val didn't smoke but the majority of Face, Neck and Lung patients we are advised did.

May we wish all of you going through similar experiences the best of luck, think possitive and get well soon.
Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you steve and val, I hope val's treatment is successful.

I also hate Cancer it took my Father-in-law,my Mother & now it's trying to take one of our close friends.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I saw Bernie Nolan on tv this morning, she has it too.
What a fantastic attitude she has.
Get me, in cut it out and let me carry on with life.

dave p


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well just a small update,
Our friend starts a 18 week course of Chemotherapy tomorrow (Friday 7th) now she is probably very nervous so I just thought I would add this message of support.


Thanks.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
I do hope that your friend and family are coping, it is a terrible shock at first to be told that you have breast cancer.
I found a small lump last Sept when we were away in the MH and I have to say that the first few weeks before treatment actually started were the worst for me.
I had a mastectomy, lymph nodes removed and I have finished chemotherapy 3 weeks ago. I have continuing medication (Herceptin) every 3 weeks.
Please tell your friend that though chemotherapy affects different people in different ways it was nothing like as bad as I had feared. 
The information sheets that are given regarding chemo list all the possible side effects but it is unlikely that she will get very many of them.
My advice is make the most of the good days, take the anti-sickness medication that is provided and don't be afraid to ask the medical staff for help. 
Also don't read the comments in cancer support chatrooms I found they gave me too many negative thoughts. 

Give her my best wishes and try to maintain a positive outlook

Chris


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Just a small update for anybody at all interested.

Our friend has been on Chemo now for three weeks and her hair is now falling out in clumps.

So she decided to let her sister shave her hair down to a number 1 grade last night,such a shame as she had long brown hair at least 1 1/2 (Halve) foot long.....Such a shame  :!: .



Thanks


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well its been 4 months since my last update,...
Our friend has had chemotherapy to reduce the lump which finished four weeks ago and we were hoping for a Lumpectomy (Keyhole)

But alas she has to have a Full one-sided Mastectomy on Tuesday 21st september.

She has decided not to have reconstruction.....

Anyway thanks.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us updated, she is facing very difficult choices in which no-one can envy her task.

The surgery is much improved now compared to even 20 years ago and there are numerous support services which can offer advice and assistance as she continues along the very difficult path that is ahead of her and her family.

There are occasions when we all wish the magic wand existed to overcome these problems quickly, but sadly it doe not, yet.

We all hope that things progress smoothly and positively,

Dave


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

My wife was diognised with breast cancer at the end of last year.She had to have a mastectomy,the op was sucessful but we have been to hell and back. Now she is not sure if she wants to stick with the van,she is not sure she could put up with the long drive's,Portugal Spain etc. We are now looking at static caravans.I won't be happy if we have to sell the van,but its a no brainer for me,mrs seamus comes first.
seamus.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

seamusog said:


> My wife was diognised with breast cancer at the end of last year.She had to have a mastectomy,the op was sucessful but we have been to hell and back. Now she is not sure if she wants to stick with the van,she is not sure she could put up with the long drive's,Portugal Spain etc. We are now looking at static caravans.I won't be happy if we have to sell the van,but its a no brainer for me,mrs seamus comes first.
> seamus.


As you've said seamus you've got to do whats best for your wife..

Is she all clear now ? Has ALL medication stopped now ?


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

My very close friend died of breast cancer this year aged 62.

TWENTY TWO YEARS after being first diagnosed. 

She died early, she should have lasted another 20 years. 

But she survived for a very very long time after the initial diagnosis and medicine is much better now than it was then. 


For all of us, we never know when we're about to go under a bus, or whatever, so the lesson always is - ENJOY LIFE WHILE YOU CAN. 

Good luck to your friend


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well moblee, as your friend goes in for her procedure... *But alas she has to have a Full one-sided Mastectomy on Tuesday 21st september. *... so do I! So, although I'll be feeling sorry for myself, I'll still be able to spare a thought for your friend. :wink:

Wish her well from me and MHF.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

moblee said:


> seamusog said:
> 
> 
> > My wife was diognised with breast cancer at the end of last year.She had to have a mastectomy,the op was sucessful but we have been to hell and back. Now she is not sure if she wants to stick with the van,she is not sure she could put up with the long drive's,Portugal Spain etc. We are now looking at static caravans.I won't be happy if we have to sell the van,but its a no brainer for me,mrs seamus comes first.
> ...


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

So many people affected 

My Mum had a mastectomy and lymph system removed on one side 17 years ago aged 55, then the same the other side 5 years later. She's just been given the all clear after 10 years of I think bi-annual check ups after the last one, only yearly checks from now on.

She still gets very upset almost a month before each check up 

But she seems fine at the minute despite only 5' tall and about 8 stone, little lady, big balls and I love her


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all,

While not wishing to detract from the suffering and "why me?" feelings that are very personal and serious to all writing on here, and I also know that cancer does sometimes strike out of the blue in a seemingly healthy person who does all the right things....

let us not forget that research now tells us that as many as one third of all cancers are diet/lifestyle related. If we are honest, most of us are eating far too much meat/dairy food, and not enough fruit and vegetables, and not getting nearly enough exercise, and being overweight. All of which predisposes towards cancer and other illnesses. Even if you are unlucky enough to have inherited a faulty gene, genes can be changed by diet over a long enough period of time. A body that has been subjected to a poor diet for 40 or more years, and sometimes only 20, is going to succumb to something in the majority of people. And most people who think they have a healthy diet, actually don't, or don't even know or want to know what a healthy diet is.

Once you have got cancer, it is still not too late to make dietary and lifestyle changes. Our immune systems must be made as strong as possible, and in this, a positive attitude must be a big help. I myself would be hopeless at this and take my hat off to all the really strong people out there.

I do sincerely wish all sufferers the very best in beating cancer - sometimes even with our best efforts, we have to accept that we live in a very toxic world that is beyond our control in some respects.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello

Our friend had a successful Mastectomy Tuesday,no pain & very upbeat now considering.

We have only spoke to her on the patientline (Phone) as myself & Jan have chest infections (Obviously no comparison) but we don't want to see her in our infectious state :!: :!: 

Radiotheraphy in 3 weeks just to make sure everything has been caught,...Hopefully all over soon,...but with a constant reminder.



Thanks.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We went to see our friend today for the first time since her operation Tuesday 21st (We've been infectious).

As already mentioned operation went well,...but she is now feeling very emotional crying a lot.

She say's she feels guilty that she has had a relatively easy ride whilst others she met in Hospital have had convulsions in reaction to their Chemotherapy & had a really hard time.

Its hard to console people who have been through a Life threatening experience,when all we're working with are assumptions........but we will obviously keep on supporting her.

Thanks.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Keep up the support Phil, it's friends like you who will help her through this difficult time.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well it's very nearly 3 months since the operation,our friend has come on leaps & bounds she's got her smile back & 2 inches of hair as well :!: 

One last operation on the 31st december to remove her ovaries which are producing high levels of Estrogen (Spelt right I think) which was apparently one of the major factors in the cancer she developed.

Anyway Thanks.


----------

